# Cape Town In The 60s



## Riaz (8/4/14)

http://swindon.co.za/index.php/blog/167-cape-town-in-the-1960s

nice to see how the mother city evolved

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

Pretty awesome man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/4/14)

Wow, it was so pretty and all the old cars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow, it was so pretty and all the old cars



and all the bicycles


----------



## annemarievdh (8/4/14)

Riaz said:


> and all the bicycles



Jip, I wonder how it would be if I could time travel for a day and just go walking and exploring in those photos


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip, I wonder how it would be if I could time travel for a day and just go walking and exploring in those photos


better not take your vape gear with you 

people might think you from another planet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/4/14)

Riaz said:


> better not take your vape gear with you
> 
> people might think you from another planet



Hahahaha ooo I would love to see the reactions!


----------



## thekeeperza (8/4/14)

A colleague of mine loved that link @Riaz. He grew up in D6 in that era.


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> A colleague of mine loved that link @Riaz. He grew up in D6 in that era.


oh cool man

always lekker to reminisce


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Awesome post. Some of the pics are quite sad. Obvious reminders of pre-1994, and district six

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

Awesome @Riaz 
Thanks for sharing
Cape Town is such a beautiful city


----------

